# HOT or NOT



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi, since a couple of months i've been chatting with this girl on MSN She lives in the same town as me and we always have alot of fun with the webcam.
I was just wondering... IMO she's HOT what do you think ?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'd biff her


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

...biff.....i love that word.......yes i too would biff


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

yea go for the crazy euro oil change


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

brown bag her...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> ...biff.....i love that word.......yes i too would biff


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> brown bag her...


 whats that mean? lol


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pan down


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

l2ob said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > brown bag her...
> ...


 You get a brown bag from a liquor store or the market and place it over her head and do her in the arse mate







!!!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

HOT


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> You get a brown bag from a liquor store or the market and place it over her head and do her in the arse mate !!!










and don't forget the liquor as well


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

she looks like a hottie worth a shot


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

:nod: She looks koo I'd pork her


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well lets see a pic of her tits and ill tell you if she is hot or not


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

how about a pic of her naked, or better yet just bending over?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

There's so much style and class in this thread


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

shes ok


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

best i can do :


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

2.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

3.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> brown bag her...


 remember chefs pleasure bag, from south park


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

too porky for me


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> too porky for me


 I agree.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

she is hot man!Nice choice!









hmmmm....i think i have "met" her in a Greek island last summer.....(you know what i mean with "met" her.....)








j/k


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

I'd give that dog a bone.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

she looks kinda big.... how old is she...?

if she is young... 18, 19....MAYBE... kinda big for me tho...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

yes, she is hot, she is also wearing earings from the 80's haha


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pretty lady.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

is everyone else looking at the same lady? she looks like she could be 60 pounds overweight...


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

o wait.. after that last pic.. i guess morel ike 20 poudns overweight


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jeezus people. Complaining about being overweight? She looks fine to me







Not everyone is supermodel skinny.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

he isnt asking us if she is "okay"
he is asking us if she is "hot"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

You should've put more choices in there than simply hot or not.. I had to cast a null vote


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

killarbee said:


>


 she looks kinky.. but perhaps thats because of the fact i know she is from the netherlands (famous for horse and poo porn)


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i think she is hot but if ya like her why do looks matter?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Damn people she isn't fat, she doesnt even look overweight to me.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ehhh id hit it... a little chunky but hell.. i like chunky soup


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i dont like fat.. its gross.. thats why i wouldnt hit it.. i cant stand it.. people need to take care of themselves


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

bonerable


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Shes not ugly, but she is definately not hot..I voted hot anyways, because shes kinda pretty..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> i dont like fat.. its gross.. thats why i wouldnt hit it.. i cant stand it.. people need to take care of themselves


 Fat? Are you looking at the same pic? No way is she fat.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

she's not fat, she actually seems to have a larger build, like muscular type. i think she has a nice face and her body looks pretty tight in that last pic. I'd give it a shot if I were you, hell you said she is a great person and you enjoy talking to her. wouldn't you enjoy talking to her more, if you were tagging it???? now go have at it!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> o wait.. after that last pic.. i guess morel ike 20 poudns overweight :laugh:


 Not even dude maybe 8 pounds over but not 20.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jeezus people. Complaining about being overweight? She looks fine to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Better chubby than supermodel skinny.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

more cushion for the pushin. i like my girls with a little flesh.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd settle for Asian chicks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

asian chicks get boring. mixed is better.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

you guys are really shallow. Why does your decision whether to go out with a girl always 'is she skinny with big boobs?'. Its pathetic, and shes not fat, she looks nice to me.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

hyphen said:


> asian chicks get boring. mixed is better.


 What I mean is i'd rather settle for an Asian chick rather than the one's whose in the pic. Mixed race is also cool


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> you guys are really shallow. Why does your decision whether to go out with a girl always 'is she skinny with big boobs?'. Its pathetic, and shes not fat, she looks nice to me.


 because that's what the media portrays a "sexy" woman as. you see everyone being bombarded with what IS sexy. jenny craig, car advertisements, soda ads, etc. it's called brainwashing.

some things come as instinct. big breats and wide hips [and supposedly blonde hair] are signs of fertility. many men are attracted to that.

in the past [medieval times], thicker women were more sought after than skinny ones. for the fact that the skinnier women were mostly peasants that were malnourished or not very well fed. majority of the women with meat on them were aristocrats and wealthy. they were the supermodels of today. look at all the paintings from that era, there were no fat peasants or skinny royalty.

nowadays all the supermodels [wealthy and "attractive"] are bone skinny. actors are buff. it all comes with the times.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

hyphen said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > you guys are really shallow. Why does your decision whether to go out with a girl always 'is she skinny with big boobs?'. Its pathetic, and shes not fat, she looks nice to me.
> ...


 i'm not saying i don't like hot women, its just natural. What i mean is don't make your decision purely on looks. The girl in the picture looks great, not fat atall. She is normal sized, not skinny or fat, both which are unattractive.

On a slightly different subject, how come adverts advertising womens products like nail varnish make up etc always have naked women in? Is it so men see it and buy it for their wives or girlfriends?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> On a slightly different subject, how come adverts advertising womens products like nail varnish make up etc always have naked women in? Is it so men see it and buy it for their wives or girlfriends?


it all revolves around "the gaze." because the world is still, [sorry ladies], a man's world, most advertisements revolve around a male audience. hence, the naked chicks everywhere. for female products, they use beautiful naked women because they're subliminally injecting into the woman's brain, "if you use this product, you'll be this beautiful." whereas with men, they're saying "if you buy this, you'll get these kinds of hot chicks."

think about it from a buyer's standpoint. if you were a woman, and you saw a fat chick using nail varnish on a commercial, you wouldn't think too highly of it, right? or if you were a guy and there was a sunglass ad with an average guy doing average things. it would appeal much to you.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

She's cute. If you like her then go for it man


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I'd like my snake to throwup in front of her cervix


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

nice girl, but if she new you are posting here pix here you wouldnt stand a chance anymore







lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

looks kinda big... how old is she...????


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> she looks kinda big.... how old is she...?
> 
> if she is young... 18, 19....MAYBE... *KINDA BIG FOR ME THO...*


I agree...


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

she's cute, not all that thick, and she's got that look in her eye... it's pretty hot( grainy shot, but cool). be careful bud, she looks like she might wear you out


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)




----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

marks out of 10, well i would give her 1!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

not bad


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd hit them GUTZ!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Yeah frans she's aproved got get her!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PsychoLes said:


> GUTZ!


 thats foul.









If you like her killarbee, and she makes you happy, she is good to me.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> If you like her killarbee, and she makes you happy, she is good to me.


 I think that she is a really pretty gal.

The sad thing is that society has us convinced that skinny is healthy and beautiful. I like a woman to be shaped like a woman...ya gotta have hips and curves. Skinny scrawny women lack that...

But with that said, if YOU think she is pretty and YOU like her, than YOU should go out with her...and IGNORE anyone else.

Well said Xenon!

Jeffrey


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

ineedchanna said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > ineedchanna said:
> ...


 where i live it also means to fall and look really stupid.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

I wouldn't hit it but thats me!!









My HOT differs from others......High Standards here....

But, on the other hand.....she is way too good("hot") for CretinHop!!









Just my opinion.....

You see its like the saying "Different strokes for different folks"!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

rhom shut the f*ck up. I really must bother you for you to be babying about me still when i havent replied to one of your posts in like 3 weeks LOL. someone needs his mommy to read him a story.


----------

